# Pear wine SG



## Norton (Nov 21, 2012)

I am making Asian Apple Pear per Jack Keller's recipe. I did it last year and it turned out great. However my first batch this year using that recipe turned out very Thin. I don't know if it was the drought this year or what but I noticed that someone else using a JK pear recipe reported similar outcomes this year. I'm working on a new batch now and thought I would check the starting specific gravity of the press juice. It is 1.060. The crushed pears are still in the straining bag and will be there in the primary. The recipe says to add additional water with sugar. Here are the pertinent ingredients per gallon of finished wine. 
3-1/4 quarts water (more or less)
6 lbs ripe Asian apple-pears
1/2 lb chopped golden raisins
1 1/2 lbs finely granulated sugar
3-1/4 quarts water (more or less)

Given my starting sg do I need to deviate from the recipe?


----------



## roadwarriorsvt (Nov 21, 2012)

Did you mean to list the 3-1/4 qt. of water twice? From what I've read on here, pear is one of those fruits that could be made with 100% juice due to the faint flavor. Not sure if this holds true on the Asian apple-pear.


----------



## Norton (Nov 21, 2012)

Sorry, my mistake on the water. Total water in the recipe is 3 1/4 quart per gallon.


----------



## Turock (Nov 24, 2012)

Pear can be too thin with water additions. We never add water to our pear and it has big pear flavor.

The only issues we encountered with pear is that when made with all fruit and juice, the flavor can be harsh until it has aged for 2 years. We finally got past the harshness by using 71B culture, because it metabolizes some of that harsh malic acid. Makes the wine nice and smooth. If you use 71B, be sure to use Fermaid K and Go Ferm along with it.


----------



## Turock (Nov 24, 2012)

By the way--you should use some pectic enzyme on the fruit so that it breaks down better and incorporates into the wine---it will add more flavor,also.


----------

